# Outdoor Tropical In Illinois?



## coolrobby2003 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all, im a big fan of bananas.org so i thought id give this site a try! I have a 220 gallon water-tank outside here in illinois that i just keep small (walmart bought) goldfish in...i only have a dozen or so but they are thriving and i cant wait too see if they have babies or not...i also have those black goldfish with the big buggy eyes but i forget the name of them and a few small algai eaters too! My question is i dropped a 10 gallon tank in the middle/front of it and i have it kinda floating around in the 220 gallon tank...i want to start to keep tropicals in the 10 gallon tank! I have a small horse-trough heater that keeps 220 gallon tank at about 35 degrees f...which of course is good enough for the goldfish to survive in and to keep the water from freezing...but i need to raise the 10 gallon from the same 35 f to 75 f. Can this be done with say like (2)two (walmart bought) 60 gallon fish tank heaters? Iv tried a normal 10 gallon heater and it didnt do anything! So are they only ment to raise the temp like 10 degrees or so like the tank was in a house and the bigger the heater just for more water or MIGHT this actually work???
THANKS-TOO-ALL
ROBBY
P.S. Il post pics in a day or two...but dont expect much...because im not a photographer or a very good fish-tank builder...i just like trying off-the-wall things!


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I suspect it will take more then 2, 60 gallon heaters. Water conducts heat much faster then air so you are going to lose a lot more heat suspending your 10 gallon in 35 deg F water then you would in the same temperature air. 

You also may want to make sure you have sufficient water movement to keep the water at a similar temperature thru out. 

It might help if you insulated 4 sides with a closed cell foam (leaving only the front to view the fish) and covered the aquarium with an insulated cover.
You might be able to do it but i would want to test it before adding fish.


----------



## coolrobby2003 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot for your input...and ill definatly be surrounding 3sides and top with the insulation of that which you speak...and i think i have plenti of water movement in big tank and ill be starting my water movement in the smaller one soon!
THANKS AGAIN!
ROBBY


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Might want to think about insulating the bottom too.


----------

